# Augustine in August in the Refitted Duranautic



## JeremyC

Thought I'd give a report on some fishing we've been doing the past week or so.
Been chasing Tarpon out of St. Augustine inlet, Jumped 2 on a D.O.A. Swimmin Mullet, and then hooked up to big Jack Crevalle, which were fun to say the least. 



























Ended up spending 2 mornings chasing Spanish Mackerel around the Inlet got a few, but alot of blues in the mix, fried up the spanish (delicious) 


















While lounging on shore out of the boat Meagan spotted the biggest stoner I have ever seen, so we netted it for a photo shoot, then let him go with both claws, too bad he wasn't in season 










She also tugged on a sting ray for awhile










and the report ends with some topwater red action, and gulp flounder. I had a trout on topwater for about 2 seconds, but he got off, then i had to go to work, so no slam for me 


























more to come!


----------



## Brett

I recognize a few of those backgrounds... 
Chasing tarpon and jacks at the inlet is always a hoot.
Good to see someone else offshore in a beer can also.
Boat looks good.


----------



## floridanative1028

Weren't you guys the ones who fished around the state in that FS blog?


----------



## JeremyC

> Weren't you guys the ones who fished around the state in that FS blog?


Haha, Yeah that's us.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

Hi Coony,

The rod you were using looked to be small for those larger fish. Was it the camera angle or was that a fairly short spinning rod? Also if I am not being too nosy, what brand rod reel and line type. I am going to purchase two rod and reel outfits soon and would like to get a shorter than usual for one of them.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## JeremyC

> Hi Coony,
> 
> The rod you were using looked to be small for those larger fish. Was it the camera angle or was that a fairly short spinning rod? Also if I am not being too nosy, what brand rod reel and line type. I am going to purchase two rod and reel outfits soon and would like to get a shorter than usual for one of them.
> 
> Best regards,
> Frank_S



I think the pic Is fooling you, it's a Penn 4400ss with 10# power pro on a 7' medium light gander rod.


----------



## Surfincb

Frank I thought the exact same thing in that first picture. That sure is a tiny rod


----------



## Robert_Baltean

Its all in how you use it guys. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------

